# NC Game Lands



## Predator

I am thinking of hunting in NC next year for the longer season. I have a friends farm I can hunt in Granville County and I am thinking of hunting some of the game lands. Vance, Brinkleyville, Embro and Shocco Creek are all within reasonable driving distance. Does anybody hunt these or other NC game lands? Is there a lot of pressure? How is the hunting? I'm not necessarily interested in big racks, but I do like to see deer, preferably not running wide open from hounds. Most of my hunting will be bow and black powder seasons. 
Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Game lands*

I choose not to hunt game lands. I am fortunate enough to have a 700 acres lease in Chatham County all by myself. 

I used to bow hunt the Sandhills Game lands many moons ago. The deer population was not what it is now at the time in my neck of the woods.

I did go a few times to the Uwharrie Game lands with a buddy of mine. The secret to hunting government land is to walk and walk and when you think you are in a great place walk some more. 99% of the hunters will not go far from the road to hunt. If you hike way back in the sticks you will probably be by yourself and have a successful hunt. If you hunt near the road I am sure you will have company. I learned this from experience. 

One of my in-laws was hunting with a guy on game lands and another hunter got shot. Killed him. Herman got to the guy just after getting hit in the neck with a 30-30. He held his neck trying to stop the bleeding but was unsuccessful. The guy passed before the ambulance could get to him. 

Good luck!!

Darin


----------



## Drumboy

Many of the game lands I have hunted are mostly hunted by dogs. Many people choose not to still hunt them where I live, but have heard of people that go the extra mile in finding a great spot with a climber and dropping monsters. Here a lot of the land here you can't get to by a road, so that opens up opportunities for still hunters, but you just have to be willing to go the extra mile. Hope that helps


----------

